# Bike Rack Recomendation



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

Any recomendations on bumber mount bike rack. I need something that is adjustable for a adult size bike down to a kids bike. I need something that will clear the spare. I have seen a few at camping world but was wondering if others are better. (no ladder as most of you know)

Thanks


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

jtbmoore

If you are planning on mounting bikes to an Outback bumper it has been strongly discouraged on this site for the reason of strength of the bumpers. There are threads on how and what to do.

I am sure other will also chime in.

Brian


----------



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

Did a little more searching and I see what you mean. Welded hitch is the way to go I guess. I will probably just stick to my truck bike rack.

Thanks


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

jtbmoore said:


> Did a little more searching and I see what you mean. Welded hitch is the way to go I guess. I will probably just stick to my truck bike rack.
> 
> Thanks


We always had one in the front of the tv. Depends how many bikes. We did 4 at once. We could always take them if we day tripped.

Then we went to the roof. Still fit 4

Good Luck


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Mine is on the bumper. I called Keystone and they told me the bumper was rated for 100 pounds -- they also told me to never mount the bike rack on the ladder.

My spare tire with mounting bracket weighs 70 pounds. Each of our bikes is 30 pounds and the rack itself is about 5 pounds. Soooo, I'm over the recommended weight by 35 pounds. However, the rack and bikes have been on the rig for about 10,000 miles of travel and no problems. I bind them tight so there is virtually no movement when going over bumps or railroad tracks. I also put a safety cable through the bikes and the rack and attach it high onto the ladder with a padlock. I figure if the rack or bumper should happen to break, then the cable will allow me enough time to stop without the bikes splattering all over the highway.

But, my bumper might be welded different than yours. Mine is welded around on all four sides, where as, some are only welded on two sides. You need to look at your bumper and satisfy yourself that it is sturdy enough for what you want to do. I inspected the welds every time I stopped during the first few weeks of travel and never saw any cracking or sagging. Now I check the welds less frequently. No problems at all. Pic here.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

When I purchased my 5'er I had the dealer weld the hitch to the frame under the rear and I thought mine was fine for the last 18 months untill this past memorial day weekend. Heading down the garden state parkway with the 4 bikes mounted as they have been on the last 15 trips when I am 75% of the way to the campground and someone pulls up next to me and yells bikes. I pulled over quickly onto the shoulder and walked to the rear of my 5'er. tulle 4 bike rack twisted and blew the pin out which tilted the rack down. Mine and the Dw's bicycles were worn down to the axles on both wheels (garbage bait), my older sons had scratches a one bent rim ($50) repair at a great deal rim, tube and tire. My little ones was a loss, both sets of rims and tires, both pedals and someother damage ($145 at a discount repair new was $169). went for the better model and spent $200. Both kids bikes less than a year old

Went to camping world during our stay and bought the 2 for $299 fold up bicycles, no more bike rack for us. not taking a chance on the rear on the trailer, too much motion.

My bicycle guy contacted tulle and they seem to be receptive to take responsibility, I am calling them on Monday to see how much I can be reinbursed.

I have mounted these the same way every time and use the straps that come with the connections and an additional dozen bunge cords to secure them and it still happened.


----------



## David and Kellie (Aug 17, 2006)

I had a 2 inch receiver welded to the rear bumper of my 28 BHS. I use a Thule 4 post bike rack that seems to be holding up fine. Go with the locking pins.

Dave


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I've been looking at a 21RS. When I asked my local dealer he said that the bumper would work fine for a bike rack without modifications. I think he is out of his mind from what I have seen on the forums. Is there any official documentation from Keystone about bike racks on the bumper? If so I would like to have it in hand when I go to buy. Can anyone show me where to find that information?


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Call Keystone and ask for tech support. That's what I did. They were very friendly and answered my questions without hesitation. The individual I talked to told me the bumper was designed for 100 pounds. When I told him that I would have about 130 pounds on it, he couldn't say yay or nay, but did indicate that there was a safety margin built in and didn't give me any indication that I was heading into trouble. So far, that has proven correct.

Of course, we were talking specifically about my '04 28FRLS. Maybe I just got lucky and have good welds or maybe it's that I hug the bikes as close to bumper as I can and tie them down rock solid.

At any rate, call Keystone tech -- my experience is that they are decent folks.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

This falls under "better safe than sorry" for me. Having a $200 hitch installed (weld/bolt) to the Outback is a far better solution....IMHO.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Oregon Camper,

Where did you buy your Outback? I'm in the Seattle area but am orginally from Salem. My dad still lives in Dallas and if the deal was right I would be tempeted to purchase in Oregon.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

After having a rear hitch welded onto the Outback, I ended up buying THIS rack.










Swagman seems to have a pretty good reputation and this model came with locking caps and hitch pin. I haven't road tested it yet, but it's built very solid. My friend has one of these and has used it for years with no trouble.

You'll also want to pick up Bar Adapters so you can properly hang your girls bikes or bikes with sloping diagonal frames.










Good luck


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

thefulminator said:


> Oregon Camper,
> 
> Where did you buy your Outback? I'm in the Seattle area but am orginally from Salem. My dad still lives in Dallas and if the deal was right I would be tempeted to purchase in Oregon.


I bought from an Outbacker.com member...no dealer. Got excatly what I wanted and didn't have to deal with a Sales guy.

You might want to PM OREGONCAMPIN (yea...he tried to copy my login...but there is only one O/C







) because I think he bought his Outback around Salem not Portland.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Here is the rack I have and I LOVE it. I can load 4 bikes in about 3 minutes.....unload in about 2 mins.

http://www.discountramps.com/wheel-mount-bike-carrier.htm


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I already own an older model Saris T-Rax 4 bike rack. Was hoping to be able to use it.


----------



## jodeelynn (Dec 18, 2007)

My husband is an avid biker and we must have at least two different bikes for him alone everywhere we go...so, we have a bike rack that slides over the extended 2 inch reciever that holds 4 bikes. (essentially between the TV and the RV) We built a rack for the bed of the truck that holds 3 bikes, mounting them by there forks. We also recently purchased a Thule tire mounted bike rack that will attach to the tire on the back of the RV and his Wrangler. All of these have worked for us with absolutely no problems! The most secure (as far as theft) is the unit that goes between the two vehicles...it actually has a key locking system that prevents the bikes from being removed. The Thule system we take his graphite bike cable and thread that through the RV spare tire.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

jtbmoore said:


> Any recomendations on bumber mount bike rack. I need something that is adjustable for a adult size bike down to a kids bike. I need something that will clear the spare. I have seen a few at camping world but was wondering if others are better. (no ladder as most of you know)
> 
> Thanks


3 words: DON"T DO IT!


----------

